# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Identificar anémona com foto !

## Luís Amaral

Boas pessoal, que anémona é esta ??

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas pessoal, que anémona é esta ??



 :Olá:  Luis

Dá-me parecer uma "Heteractis Malu"...faz simbiose com os Clarkii.
Ainda assim aguarda por outras opiniões.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Luis
> 
> Dá-me parecer uma "Heteractis Malu"...faz simbiose com os Clarkii.
> Ainda assim aguarda por outras opiniões.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas, a minha dúvida está entre a Magnifica e a Malu, tenho dois amphiprion ocelaris mas eles nem se aproximam da anémona  :yb620:  !!!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Luis
Eu acho que é uma heteractis crispa pois tem os tentaculos maiores do que a H. malu.
Quanto à simbiose com os palhaços é só uma questão de tempo,os meus ocelaris demoraram um mês a adoptar uma malu.

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Luis
> Eu acho que é uma heteractis crispa pois tem os tentaculos maiores do que a H. malu.
> Quanto à simbiose com os palhaços é só uma questão de tempo,os meus ocelaris demoraram um mês a adoptar uma malu.


Ui, estou a ver que tenho que meter mais fotos... os meus já estão há mais de 2 meses com ela no aquário e nada !!!!

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas 

Com o tamanho da foto é dificil.

Penso que tambem pode ser uma E. Quadricolor.

Tenho uma que é muito parecida com essa ( já não tem Bouble tips á muito tempo )

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Boas 
> 
> Com o tamanho da foto é dificil.
> 
> Penso que tambem pode ser uma E. Quadricolor.
> 
> Tenho uma que é muito parecida com essa ( já não tem Bouble tips á muito tempo )


Eu quando chegar a casa posso meter uma foto com mais qualidade, mas pelos vistos não está fácil.

 :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas pessoal, que anémona é esta ??


Luis

Procura "AquaNeves" (tal como está escrito) e compara com a minha (MALU) que faz simbiose com um Clarkii.O outro palhaço (já foram dois) nunca se aproximou dela.Quanto à cor...resume-se tudo ás algas simbióticas (a minha já foi branca).
Tens fotos e vídios.
Fica bem...e espero que seja uma ajuda  :SbOk: .

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luís Amaral

> Luis
> 
> Procura "AquaNeves" (tal como está escrito) e compara com a minha (MALU) que faz simbiose com um Clarkii.O outro palhaço (já foram dois) nunca se aproximou dela.Quanto à cor...resume-se tudo ás algas simbióticas (a minha já foi branca).
> Tens fotos e vídios.
> Fica bem...e espero que seja uma ajuda .
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge, de facto parece mesmo igual a tua, vou ter então que comprar um Clarkii, faz mal juntar esse aos meus ocelaris ???

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Jorge, de facto parece mesmo igual a tua, vou ter então que comprar um Clarkii, faz mal juntar esse aos meus ocelaris ???


Os clarkii são muito agressivos,porque não experimentas por outro ocelaris,às vezes quando chegam vão logo para a anemona para se protegerem dos outros.

----------


## Alcides Fernandes

Olá amigos
A muitos membros que pensam que se têm uma determinada anémona têm de comprar determinado palhaço e isso não passa de um mito, de momento tenho dois ocelaris que aceitam qualquer anémona tinha uma quadricolor e no dia seguinte dei-lhe uma malu e foram logo para lá, das muitas experiência que já tive com anémonas cheguei a conclusão que há palhaços que as aceitam e outros que nem lhes ligam, tive um casal oito anos que nunca aceitou nenhuma.
cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge, de facto parece mesmo igual a tua, vou ter então que comprar um Clarkii, faz mal juntar esse aos meus ocelaris ???


 :Olá:  Luis

Como o Clarkii entra à posterior não vai haver problemas...entre outras razões...o facto de os oceláris que tens,não se interessarem pela anémona...se fosse o caso,aí sim...era problemático.
Agora...digam o que disserem com a "Malu"...só o Clarkii.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Alcides Fernandes

> Luis
> 
> Como o Clarkii entra à posterior não vai haver problemas...entre outras razões...o facto de os oceláris que tens,não se interessarem pela anémona...se fosse o caso,aí sim...era problemático.
> Agora...digam o que disserem com a "Malu"...só o Clarkii.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá amigo José
Como membro deste fórum a tanto tempo e como a vários tópicos de fotos de ocelaris em anémona malu não devia dizer que com malus só clarkis ou está a chamar mentiroso a quem já publicou fotos de ocelaris em anémona malu.
cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo José
> Como membro deste fórum a tanto tempo e como a vários tópicos de fotos de ocelaris em anémona malu não devia dizer que com malus só clarkis ou está a chamar mentiroso a quem já publicou fotos de ocelaris em anémona malu.
> cumprimentos


Amigo Alcides

O amigo deve ter estado a ibernar...pois com inscrição em 2004 e 12 postes (o seu àqua nunca foi mostrado à comunidade),saíu hoge da toca para fazer a afirmação que faz...desprepositada,triste,desilegante e sem qualquer propósito.E a propósito do propósito...o meu nome è Jorge.
Bastava contrariar a minha afirmação com provas apresentadas,que sou e sempre fui humilde o suficiente para pedir desculpa caso esteja errado.
Os homens que estudam estas coisas do mar,também eles têm dificuldade a olho nu em identificar uma determinada espécie,tal è a similaridade.
Há anèmonas identificadas como "Malus" e são "Crispas"...entre outras.
Aconselho o amigo a consultar a "Àrvore Taxonômica" sobre anémonas,a fim de verificar quais os palhaços que fazem simbiose com as mesmas.
Para terminar e para no caso de estar com miopia...dizer-lhe que aos 59 anos já ultrapassei a fase de querer enganar ou chamar de mentiroso a quem quer que seja...e muito menos a alguém que me cai aqui de pàra-quedas...e que nem sequer fazia ideia que existia.
Agora...sou de carne e osso como qualquer mortal...assim,não estou isento nem de erros,nem de defeitos. 
Um bem haja para si

Jorge Neves

----------


## Alcides Fernandes

> Amigo Alcides
> 
> O amigo deve ter estado a ibernar...pois com inscrição em 2004 e 12 postes (o seu àqua nunca foi mostrado à comunidade),saíu hoge da toca para fazer a afirmação que faz...desprepositada,triste,desilegante e sem qualquer propósito.E a propósito do propósito...o meu nome è Jorge.
> Bastava contrariar a minha afirmação com provas apresentadas,que sou e sempre fui humilde o suficiente para pedir desculpa caso esteja errado.
> Os homens que estudam estas coisas do mar,também eles têm dificuldade a olho nu em identificar uma determinada espécie,tal è a similaridade.
> Há anèmonas identificadas como "Malus" e são "Crispas"...entre outras.
> Aconselho o amigo a consultar a "Àrvore Taxonômica" sobre anémonas,a fim de verificar quais os palhaços que fazem simbiose com as mesmas.
> Para terminar e para no caso de estar com miopia...dizer-lhe que aos 59 anos já ultrapassei a fase de querer enganar ou chamar de mentiroso a quem quer que seja...e muito menos a alguém que me cai aqui de pàra-quedas...e que nem sequer fazia ideia que existia.
> Agora...sou de carne e osso como qualquer mortal...assim,não estou isento nem de erros,nem de defeitos. 
> ...


Olá senhor Jorge

Só lhe quero mostrar este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/f198/hetera...25/index3.html.

Cumprimentos Alcides

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá senhor Jorge
> 
> Só lhe quero mostrar este tópico http://www.reefforum.net/f198/hetera...25/index3.html.
> 
> Cumprimentos Alcides



 :Olá:  amigo Alcides

Se reparar...tenho nesse tópico,alguma intervenção documentada.
Repare também no comentário do Pedro no post nº5.
Assim não sei aonde quer chegar.
O "IPAC" è um Instituto credênciado Internacionalmente e para as heteractis aurora;crispa e magnífica...referem vários anphyprions a fazer simbiose com as mesmas.Quando referem a malu...o ùnico anphyprion referênciado como fazendo simbiose com ela...è o clarkii.
Eles è que têm especialistas no estudo da biologia marinha e suas interacções...assim quem sou eu  :SbQuestion2: ... :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

É verdade que na natureza o único palhaço que faz simbiose com a H.malu é o Clarkii (alias o Clarkii é o único palhaço que faz simbiose com todas as anémonas) ,e que os ocellaris na natureza só fazem simbiose com as H.magnifica,S.gigantea e S.mertensii.
Ora nos nossos aquas eles não têm a escolha que têm na natureza e chegam a fazer simbiose com corais à falta de uma anemona.
Os meus ocellaris demoraram a fazer simbiose com uma H.malu que tive e que infelizmente morreu por não ter recuperado as zooxantelas.

----------


## Eduardo Martins

> É verdade que na natureza o único palhaço que faz simbiose com a H.malu é o Clarkii (alias o Clarkii é o único palhaço que faz simbiose com todas as anémonas) ,e que os ocellaris na natureza só fazem simbiose com as H.magnifica,S.gigantea e S.mertensii.
> Ora nos nossos aquas eles não têm a escolha que têm na natureza e chegam a fazer simbiose com corais à falta de uma anemona.
> Os meus ocellaris demoraram a fazer simbiose com uma H.malu que tive e que infelizmente morreu por não ter recuperado as zooxantelas.




Até estou com medo de intervir neste tópico pois como já cá venho há algum tempo reconheço que só para aprender com quem sabe e não intervenho pois não tenho conhecimentos para tal ainda posso ser apelidado de urso por causa da hibernação
Do pouco que sei posso dizer que concordo em absoluto com a observação do amigo Pedro Manuel Tavares ainda a semana passada em casa de um amigo aqui do forum vi alguns ocellaris em perfeita harmonia com xenias e eu próprio tenho lá em casa um ocellaris que como não o deixam ir para a anémona (já está lotada) decidiu que a sua é um sarchopyton
Agora penso eu se lá tivesse uma Malu será que não quereria nada com ela só porque algum biólogo marinho disse que eles não podem fazer simbiose com elas ou há falta de melhor...
Quer-me parecer que aproveitava

Abraço

Eduardo Martins

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Isso da simbiose é muito relativo, penso eu de que... Eu não tenho anémona por causa das dificuldade que elas por vezes causam. Pensei que os 2 ocelaris que tenho, poderiam fazer simbiose com os sarcophytons ou as euphylias mas passados quase dois anos, nada de simbiose.
Dormem num dos cantos superiores do aqua debaixo da trave francesa e contra a coluna seca. durante o dia correm todo o aqua mas do sarco ou euphylia nem se aproximam. :yb665:  :yb665:

----------

